# Good breeding season for snakes, say vets



## News Bot (Oct 25, 2010)

Vets are expecting three times the average number of snake bites to pets this summer after one of Queensland's wettest Springs on record.

*Published On:* 25-Oct-10 03:35 PM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## cement (Oct 25, 2010)

More media sensationalism.
We have had good wets down here for the last few years and nothings changed.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 25, 2010)

Vets must be suffering from downturn in business to lower their standards to this kind of advertising.


----------



## punisherSIX (Oct 25, 2010)

So are they saying that with more snakes being born this year pets are at a greater risk of being killed by the offspring? I'd have it the other way around


----------

